
Show HN: Markov-Avro-tools; build Markov chains out of many common sources - jacopofar2
https://github.com/jacopofar/adium-to-avro
======
jacopofar2
Wrong link, it was [https://github.com/jacopofar/markov-avro-
tools](https://github.com/jacopofar/markov-avro-tools)

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
What's up with all the green accounts in this thread.

------
drwhodiocan
Why haven't you done it in ECMASCRIPT 6?

------
capacitor_set
JavaScript is turing complete

------
mario-fusco
Haskell or GTFO

